
YouTube shows kids how to commit suicide - chupa-chups
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/02/25/tech/youtube-suicide-videos-trnd/index.html
======
LinuxBender
This is not good, but not as bad as it could be. The examples they provided
are the most painful and least effective ways to terminate one's self. That
should deter at least some kids from trying or completing it.

Is the flagging system on YT not working?

------
freewilly1040
At this point it seems clear that media exposed to kids needs to be manually
curated.

------
arcticwombat
I wouldn't mind finding out who created and posted the videos..

